# Suche Tutorial zum Thema jdbc/SQL/Select/JTable



## Gast (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche derzeit noch mit mäßig Erfolg Daten, die ich per JdbcOdbcDriver aus der Datenbank lese
in einer JTable anzuzeigen und dort dann diese zu verändern/neue Sätze anzulegen/ Sätze löschen

Also ein Typisches DB-Grid. Ich benutze Netbeans 4.0.

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial (vorzugsweise in deutsch) zu dem Thema. Habe schon wie verückt gegoogled.
Aber nicht sehr erfolgreich.

Es gibt viel zum Thema JTable auch viel zum Thema JdbcOdbcDriver.
Aber habe nichts über die gemeinsame Nutzung gefunden...


Danke und Gruß
Oliver


----------



## foobar (8. Mrz 2005)

Der JTable sollte auch überhaupt nichts davon mitbekommen, daß die Daten  aus einer DB stammen. Schreib dir einfach eine Datenbankzugriffsklasse die dir Beans liefert. Die Beans kannst du dann im JTable anzeigen, bearbeiten etc. 
Guck dir auch mal das JTable-Tutorial an.


----------



## Student (8. Mrz 2005)

Wenn ich das so lese, dann springt mir auch nur der von "foobar" angesprochene Punkt ins Auge. 
Eventuell benötigst Du eher Hilfe im Bereich der Programmstrukturierung, also der Trennung von Programmlogik und Anzeige.

Denk mal darüber nach.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

Das verständnis des 3-Schichten-Modells ist mit sicherheit nicht mein Problem.
Eher, wie man das in Java umsetzt. Komme aus der C++/MFC Welt.

Also, ich hoffe immer noch auf brauchbare Antworten  :?


----------



## DP (9. Mrz 2005)

ich verstehe jetzt das problem nicht.

hast du eher ein problem damit die daten aus der db zu holen oder die jtable mit daten zu füttern?!


----------



## Guest (9. Mrz 2005)

Ich kann die Daten aus der Datenbank holen und ich kann eine JTable anlegen.
Nur schaffe ich es nicht diese dann zu verheiraten, um die Daten in der JTable anzuzeigen und
zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mrz 2005)

Mit einem TableModel

FAQ lesen


----------



## freez (6. Sep 2005)

Ich verstehe das Problem von Gast. Ich kenne auch die Möglichkeit eines DBGrid aus einer nichtJava Welt ... also einer Tabelle, der man nur die Quelle mitteilen muss (also in dem fall wahrscheinlich ein resultset). Es ist extrem wenig Programmieraufwand. Und man kann die Daten gleich bearbeiten, und sie werden automatisch gespeichert. Das Aussehen der Tabelle wird durch die Daten bestimmt, welche in der Quelle vorhanden.
Das ganze ist recht einfach zu handhaben. Sowas suche ich auch für Java. Ein Programmierer ist immer faul meinte mein Lehrer mal


----------



## m@nu (6. Sep 2005)

@euch beide 
schreibt ein eigenes TableModel und fertig

es gibt kein fertiges DataGridControl à la VB etc. (okok, vielleicht hat da wer mal was geschrieben... z.b. ich  ... man konnte einfach ne SQL in das TableModel geben und *tada* ... falls interesse besteht kann ich das mal raussuchen zuhause)
zudem kann man über das eigene TableModel viele sachen selber steuern....


```
/**
 * @see Post von Wildcard ;)
 */
```


----------



## Jörg (20. Sep 2005)

fuer das Model bietet sich evtl ein Adapter auf ein CachedRowSet an, das bietet schon gute Funktionalitaet zum Zurueckschreiben der Daten ... koennte mir gut vorstellen dass das dann leicht zu machen ist!


----------

